
Quantum physicists show small bit of randomness can be amplified without limit - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/05/120516093015.htm
======
zitterbewegung
Arxiv abstract page <http://arxiv.org/abs/1105.3195>

Link to ArXiv Paper <http://arxiv.org/pdf/1105.3195v2.pdf>

I wish they would link to the ArXiv instead of Nature but then again Nature
probably promoted this in sciencedaily...

------
majmun
Part of this article is bullshit, there is nothing "fundamentally random"
about physical processes. It is just that you can't measure it without
disturbing it. so you must use probability to help you.

~~~
DanBC
I'm not sure I understand.

Imagine something like radioactive decay. We know how probable decay is, but
we cannot know when an atom is going to decay.

We cannot predict when an individual atom is going to decay, thus that process
is fundamentally random?

~~~
toemetoch
You have to make a distinction between what happens on a microscopic (the
atom) and macroscopic (decay of an amount of atoms) level. On a microscopic
level you need a stochastic model to describe the decay of an atom. With a lot
of atoms (I don't remember thr tipping point) you can use a deterministic
model, which is the mean of of the distribution of the stochastic model.

